# Sexual Activity



## dakar (Mar 15, 2015)

Folks,

Sorry for the dumb question, but I'm curious.: 

Is there any recommended age for a dog start cover a bitch ? 

I have a "puppy" with 10 months that due to a mistake mine and my employees, covered a bitch of 2 years old. 

My question is.: Any probability regarding the small age (10 months) in cause puppies with any kind of disease ? 

We did a scan last week where confirmed she is pregnant... 

Thanks in advance for all info.

Dakar


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Typically you want to make sure the dog us fully mature, around 2 and has proven themselves worthy of breeding-- weight pull, conformation, hunting, etc


----------



## pitbulljojo (Apr 2, 2009)

Never before 18 mos. can they breed before then ? Yes - but its like a 14yo girl having a baby. Wait til they physically mature. Also only breed if there are good blood lines and it will "advance" the breed. 
Over 1 million pitbulls are killed every year cause people bred irresponsibly.


----------



## dakar (Mar 15, 2015)

Thanks for the info. Now, it's already done, as I said, due to a big mistake. However the GSD came from great bloodlines and it shouldn't be an issue.

Actually we gonna monitor the situation and take the actions to avoid it happen again.

In my case we do have space for more dogs.





pitbulljojo said:


> Never before 18 mos. can they breed before then ? Yes - but its like a 14yo girl having a baby. Wait til they physically mature. Also only breed if there are good blood lines and it will "advance" the breed.
> Over 1 million pitbulls are killed every year cause people bred irresponsibly.


----------



## pitbulljojo (Apr 2, 2009)

good luck


----------

